# Protección para bocinas contra DC



## electroconico (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola

Al revisar los diagramas de un reproductor que desarme detecte este protector para las bocinas.
Es del hcd-450

En el hcd-h450 usaban el amplificador sk18751 (se parece al tda2050), que según las características del stereo entregaba 35W.

Como no tengo los transistores 2SC2785 ,observando sus características lo sustituí por el 2n3904 que lo tengo en stock.

Lo he probado con los valores que marca y funciona bien,solo hace falta ajustar un poco con los 25W que me puede entregar el tda2050.Le coloque una pila de AA de +1.5v luego la conecte al reves -1.5v y detecta perfecto.

Tiene retardo de encendido,solo ajustar al justo y dependiendo el VCC con el que se energice calcular R810 C812.







Note que esa protección aparece en otro ampli llamado AP300 o az300 algo parecido , no recuerdo bien el nombre del ampli a transitores. 



ME falta agregar el detector de NO AC para desactivar el relevador.

Que ventajas y desventajas tengo con este tipo de detector???


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 2, 2011)

Amigo estoy diseñando una protección para amplificador, con sofstart, retardo a la conexión de parlantes y protección DC, este ultimo no lo tengo sera que me puedes ayudar separando y simplificando solo el circuito que detecta DC en la salida, para enviar una señal a un pic que es el que me esta comandando los reles. gracias de antemano


----------



## electroconico (Ene 2, 2011)

Aqui te subo el diagrama modificado para usar con pic a +5v,si usas tu pic a +3.3v no hay problema , solo cambia los +5v por los 3.3.

Ya no tiene los capacitores de retardo porque eso tu lo haces con el pic,apenas reciba la deteccion de DC tendrás 1 lógico y si todo esta bien tendrás 0 lógico.



Saludos!


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 2, 2011)

Saludos

Esta muy bueno tu circuito, Hasta cuanto voltaje soporta en DC
voy a probarlo a ver que tal se desempeña.
Yo publique uno, esta en el foro de diagrama de amplificadores, pero es un diseño "viejito".
He estado buscando uno mejor y parece que éste es el indicado.
Para trabajar con fuentes de alto voltaje EJ: 70V- 80V, me imagino que tendria que hacer ciertas modificaciones como por ejemplo cambiar los transistores por unos que soporten el alto voltaje o ponerle zeners como limitadores de tensión, hay que investigar pero el diseño es bueno.

Saludos.

LM


----------



## electroconico (Ene 2, 2011)

Como indico en el post , lo tome de un equipo sony,así que esta recontraprobado.

Por ahora lo he tenido funcionando perfectamente.

En los diagramas de aplicación de algunos STK´s viene un circuito parecido y estos son con altos voltajes.

Me parece que solo se deberia aumentar el valor de las resistencias que van a la base del transistor.
(las que aparecen con *56k* y *47k*)

Aqui unas fotos

TDA2050 stereo


Protección contra DC , retardo de conexión , detector de AC para desconectar bocinas y evitar pop-off.


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 3, 2011)

Ahh muchisimas gracias amigo enseguida me pongo en la tarea de hacer el diseño, mira yo hice  un sof start con pic pero deje algunos pines libres a los cuales voy acoplar tu circuito. y crear la protección para los parlantes


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 3, 2011)

Saludos mi Amigo


Digo, esta comprobado el diseño, pero hace parte de etapas de salida con tda2050 y similares,
Es bueno para esos voltajes de alimentacion, pero me gustaria poder adaptarlo a sistemas de mayor potencia, P ej, a tengo uno que se alimenta con +-90 y tengo otro que se alimenta con +-70V.

Las modificaciones podrian funcionar, pero es cuestion de trabajar en eso.

Aunque la otra opcion seria tomar diseños de grandes marcas pEJ : QSC, peavey, etc
Me gustan los circuitos minimalistas y 100% funcionales. eso es excelente diseño

Atte LM


----------



## electroconico (Feb 25, 2011)

Aquí les dejo este corto *video de la protección de las bocinas.*
Solo se muestra que no hay ruido Pop On-Off

Al inicio cierro el switch de AC principal , se ve como encienden unos leds y después de +- 1.5 segundos cierra el relevador de la bocinas y enciende su led.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Mar 28, 2011)

Aquí les dejo un archivo pdf con el diagrama y pcb de la protección.
El relevador es a 24v tipo osa-ss-224dm3.

Pueden tomar los 24v directamente de la alimentación del tda2050.

Puentean donde dice 12v con los 24v , asi ya no necesitan otra fuente, solo ajustan el valor de esa resistencia que sirve como temporizador al encendido.
Entre mayor sea la resistencia , mayor el retardo.

En la imagen se ve que conecto del secundario para detectar cuando se desconecta el ampli o se va la energía eléctrica apara desconectar las bocinas rápidamente.


Saludos!


----------

